# Logitech USB Headset Stopped Working



## snffls86 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello. First of all, if this is in the wrong section, I completely apologize. I tried a lot of different things before registering here and asking for help. I have already dealt with Logitech's customer support, and finally after trying a few things that they sent to me, they said to contact either Microsoft or my computer's manufacturer for further assistance. I don't want to have to pay to fix this problem, so hopefully someone on here will know what to do.

I have a Logitech USB Headset, and it worked fine for about six months or so. It all of a sudden one day just stopped working, and I didn't change any system settings, or install or uninstall anything new. The only thing I did before I realized it stopped working was allow Windows XP to do it's updates. I even tried to uninstall the updates to fix the problem, and that did not work. While it is connected to the computer, it shows up under the Device Manager, but a yellow exclamation mark is next to it. When trying to update the driver, it goes through all the motions, and finally it says after trying:

"There was a problem installing this hardware: Logitech USB Headset. An error occured during the installation of this device. A service installation section in this INF is invalid."

I have tried connecting the headset to other USB ports, and it still does not work. I tried connecting it to another computer, and it works just fine. So it cannot be the actual product, but something within my computer.

If anyone has any ideas, please let me know, because I'm fresh out of them. Thanks so much!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

What were the things that you have tried? Might speed things up a bit.

That said, is this just the headset or are other USB devices not working as well?
Was that an update to SP3 by chance?
Have you tried to re-install chipset drivers?
Have you tried to re-install USB by right clicking on %windir%\inf\usb.inf?
Have you run System File Checker?

I feel your pain. I had a computer once that lost all audio after every windows update. To get it working again I would have to re-install the chipset drivers, then re-install the audio drivers. Sometimes I would even have to uninstall my audio device first in order to get the above to work.

Pauldo


----------



## mucker365 (Jul 4, 2007)

Has this problem been solved? The reason I ask is that I've got the same fault. I've tried just about everything and still can't get the headset to install.


----------

